# Traded in 2 rugers for a CZ



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I got a few guns from my dad and there is a few (black powder, flint locks) that i didnt think ide ever shoot. 3 of them i have shot and i enjoyed shooting them alot.

Monday i took one of them to the range and only 4 shots and i decided it was a little to much for me. I took it to a few gun shops to see about a trade and the second shop i got a pretty fair offer (it seems fair to me) but i had no idea then what i even wanted so a few weeks of reading around this site and picking the best things from the few guns ive shot and i liked i decided on this CZ.

The gun shop i went to had the 75B and the SP-01 he handed me the 75B first and i looked it over, then he handed me the SP-01 and that was it. SOLD!

I should of got a little more picky about the things i wanted in a gun because this gun has everything plus a few things more.

I wanted 9mm (decent kick and decent price for ammo)
metal trigger (my friends SR9 feels like it could break didnt care for that)
Hammer (im not sure what my friends SR9 hammer firing pin is but its not a hammer)
replacable grips so i can make it mine with my own style
rails, again to put an attachment on it to make it different from every other CZ. Just adds to the fun of customizing it.

So anyway i gave these 2 (.44 black hawk new model, old army black powder)for this beauty.









Havnt even fired it yet









I was really suprised that i could find the picky little things i liked in one gun and once i felt the SP-01 and its heaft and comfort i was pretty much done looking.

The black hawk i gave it a shot but being in a wheelchair my shoulders and elbows just cant take the recoil i was sore for 2 days from shooting it and a .44 lever action rifle. The .44 magnum just has to much kick for me. The black powder needs alot more skill then i think ill ever get to. Ive also ready some bad storys about them and dont want to blow myself up messing with it.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

I love revolvers and it would be tough to let those beauties go.However you now own what many consider one of the finest guns in its class.Im looking hard into that one myself and Id guess Ill soon own one.Great call IMO.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

bassjam04 said:


> I love revolvers and it would be tough to let those beauties go.However you now own what many consider one of the finest guns in its class.Im looking hard into that one myself and Id guess Ill soon own one.Great call IMO.


They are cool guns too and ill never let this one go. This has to be my favorite handgun of them all.










He also had a Ruger P89 and by brother mentioned that he wanted it so i figured he can keep it and now ill have a 9 i can shoot with him. So far of the 15 or so guns he collected that 89 was the worst shooting one of them all. Least i wasnt good with it.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

BowerR64 said:


> They are cool guns too and ill never let this one go. This has to be my favorite handgun of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you had to split em up somehow-sounds like you did good. Happy shooting!!


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Put 5 boxes threw it this weekend, was nice here. Sunny and about 70 on sat, sun 75 a little cloudy but not a bad day to shoot.

These are the last few magazines of the 5 boxes. It seems its getting better and better the more i run threw it.

Left side is the cheap white box winchester, right is federal @ 17 yards









Going from the CZ to the ruger SR9 and then to the P89 the CZ feels to have alot more control, less recoil and ALOT smoother trigger pull.

The SR9 has a snappy recoil it seems to hop, the CZ has more of a push not so much a jerk or a hop like the SR9


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like a fun day.I spent my day at the gun show and I was actively hunting for one of these.I was surprised that all day of shopping and a big show I only ran across one of these-and he didnt want to deal at all.I had cash in my pocket ready to go but Ill keep shopping.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dude it was a fun weekend!

Did you atleast get to hold it? Thats all it took for me. My local gun shop had 2 75B and this one and just holding it i was sold. It really feels nice in my hand.

Would of been cool to get something in a 2 tone but this is good enough for me. I need to find some attachments for the rail now and play around with that.

A gun show is comming here next weekend i have a few more im looking to trade for another .22 or maybe another 9mm


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Great-Im still hunting for one.The one I did find did feel good-didnt shoot it though.Im headed to my local gun range tomorrow.Thew have several really nice guns to rent-I didnt even think to check to see if they had one of these.Long shot-but Im going to shoot tomorrow anyway.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Feed ramp after a weekend of use










And a simple wipe with G96


----------

